# Suche Bikerin aus Detmold



## HeavyE (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin beruflich für längere Zeit in Detmold und suche Mädels mit denen ich den umliegenden Wald unsicher machen kann.

Kenne mich hier leider gar nicht aus und würde mich über eine Tourenführerin freuen!

MfG Robert


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2010)

Hej Robert!

Meine Tourenführerin bekommst Du nicht, die ist vergeben 
Willkommen im Forum! Es gibt in Detmold die Jungs und Mädels von Bike-Sport-Lippe.
Die Treffen sich jeden Montag 18:00h am Parkplatz beim Sommertheater, also neben der Musikhochschule. Sozusagen stadtauswärts Richtung Freilichtmuseum auf der linken Seite kurz vorm Neuen Krug 

kris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyE (18. Mai 2010)

hmmm, da bin ich doch gestern um die zeit auch vorbei....

war gestern mal aufm hermann...ganz net, leider eltwas nass und ich hab mein helm vergessen...

wenn ich deine frau scho nicht bekommen kann....kannste mir da ne andere empfehlen 

hab heuzt zwischen 14.00 - 17.00 zeitfenster zum biken...werd wohl wieder zum hermann hoch und dann den hermannsweg befahren...

grüsse


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2010)

So spontan fällt mir grad keine ein 
Hmmm, hab auch grad Zeit. Wo fährst Du denn lang zum Hermann? Wohne direkt in Hiddessen, also unterhalb des Hermanns. Kennst Du den Parkplatz am Haus des Gastes, an der Haarnadelkurve der Strasse zum Denkmal hoch? Könnte in 15 min da sein...

kris.


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> So spontan fällt mir grad keine ein
> Hmmm, hab auch grad Zeit. Wo fährst Du denn lang zum Hermann? Wohne direkt in Hiddessen, also unterhalb des Hermanns. Kennst Du den Parkplatz am Haus des Gastes, an der Haarnadelkurve der Strasse zum Denkmal hoch? Könnte in 15 min da sein...
> 
> kris.



Kris..??
Glaubst du er hat nen Laptop von aufm Lenker....
mfg


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Kris..??
> Glaubst du er hat nen Laptop von aufm Lenker....
> mfg



Wie??? Bin ich etwas der einzige der sowas macht? 
Nee, als ich das geschrieben habe wer er laut Anzeige noch online...

kris.


----------



## HeavyE (19. Mai 2010)

schoenen guten morgen, mein lenkerlaptop hat leider umts empfang im wald verloren 

aber ich war gestern genau dort wo du den treffpunkt vorgeschlagen hast...bin durch zufall dort lang gefahren und dann nen waldweg hoch zum hermann...

paar biken typen habsch sogar geshen...aber leider keine mädels...


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Mai 2010)

HeavyE schrieb:


> paar biken typen habsch sogar geshen...aber leider keine mädels...



Kerl, was ist denn da los ? Wieso bist du denn so versessen auf Mädels beim Biken?? Die Leutz hier sind doch alle sehr verträglich, wenn auch mehrheitlich gleichgeschlechtlich männlich... 

Aber ne OWL.Kontaktbörse gibts bestimmt auch...wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das für nen Ritt Geld kostet ....


----------



## gooni11 (19. Mai 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das für nen Ritt Geld kostet ....



Na ja.... wir haben hier ja so'n paar Ecken das is es so... aber da brauchst das MTB dann nich.... DANACH aber evt nen Artzt der dir was gegen die Pickel verschreibt ...


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2010)

An Mordkuhle, also auf dem Weg von Hiddessen nach Augustdorf über die Panzerringstrasse gab es diese Möglichkeiten auch mal. Da standen immer so lustige Wohnmobile rum


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Mai 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> An Mordkuhle, also auf dem Weg von Hiddessen nach Augustdorf über die Panzerringstrasse gab es diese Möglichkeiten auch mal. Da standen immer so lustige Wohnmobile rum



Vielleicht fährt eine der WohnwagenbewohnerINNEN ja auch MTB (vermutlich ohne Sattel ). Dann hätten wir doch auch schon bei der Anfrage geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (20. Mai 2010)

Edit


----------



## kris. (20. Mai 2010)

"Immenhof"?! Soso, ganz viel "Reitsport" also


----------



## nippelspanner (20. Mai 2010)

Jupp!


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Juni 2010)

HeavyE : was isn nun mit den Tipps aus der Community??? 

Kannst Du endlich Vollzug melden?? Ansonsten muss Dir kris. tatsächlich noch die Mordkuhle zeigen...  

Erst fragen und nachher keine Statusmeldung ???   Oder kommst Du mit dem eingehandelten Blumenkohl nicht mehr auf den Sattel  ??

Munter ... und nicht zu ernst nehmen


----------



## gooni11 (21. Juni 2010)

Moin 
Er meint wohl so etwas hier..
Aber die gehört quasi  zu mir  und kommt auch nicht aus Detmold..
Meine Frau hat auch nix dagegen....was will ein Mann mehr!
mfg




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2010)

gibts da noch mehr von?

hier in minden sieht man sowas selten.
darum bin ich auch fast jedes wochenende auf irgendeinem rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (21. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> gibts da noch mehr von?
> 
> hier in minden sieht man sowas selten.
> darum bin ich auch fast jedes wochenende auf irgendeinem rennen.



Na dann hast ja wenigstens etwas was dich antreibt...


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2010)

ja, nur leider habe ich da während eines marathon kein auge für.

vor mir im ziel sind normal vielleicht 1-3 schnelle frauen.
aber auch nicht immer.


----------

